# If you had a COMPLETELY blank room, what would you do?



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Cover the floor, walls and ceiling with $100 bills.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

What's a tapestry?

I'm kidding, I don't actually want to know.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

First, you have to decide what relaxes you.

You mentioned Ocean......I think I'd be installing a wall sized aquarium to begin with.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would install the largest FLAT SCREEN available, on one wall.

Then the most comfortable reclining chair available, And a perpetually stocked Refrigerator, And a nearby restroom.

All a man needs is a way to be entertained, a comfortable place to sit/sleep, never ending supply of refreshments, and a place to answer nature.

Everything else is just "FLUFF" 


ED


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Ed, it would also be nice to have a remote controlled conveyor belt to bring the drinks and snacks to you. And maybe a chair like George Costanza had, with the built-in refrigerator... in case the conveyor belt is slow. :smile:






.


----------



## azurafates (Sep 1, 2016)

I'd add an entertainment center with multiple shelves on both ends to display my family photos. I'd center a very nice wall-mounted flat screen TV and build a DVD/Blue Ray cabinet underneath


----------



## EllieHardman (Sep 29, 2016)

I'd have a really big black and white gallery wall with all of the photos on shallow shelves. Keep everything else pretty neutral and black and white but have a really big, comfy, dark blue velvet sofa as a statement.


----------



## EllieHardman (Sep 29, 2016)

If I had all of the money in the world though (and it was a huge room) I would fill it with art, mirrors, rugs and a chandelier.


----------

